# Which Is The Best AMERICAN Made Semi-Auto 9mm Pistol?



## BearArms2

Feel free to be bias if youd like, though some 'reason' would be nice to read. And clearly 'best' is very subjective....maybe it should be said that it is designed very well, or very accurate, or most reliable in a home defense situation....those may be better criteria to define 'best' American 9mm.

It doesnt need to be originally designed in the US....just as long as a gun is currently made in the states.


Looking forward to what gets posted below!!


(i wanted to edit my original post, so this doesnt get out of hand....please limit pistols to ones you can find for under $1,000 -- thanks!)


----------



## VAMarine

American made 9mm? Smith & Wesson M&P.


----------



## BearArms2

VAMarine said:


> American made 9mm? Smith & Wesson M&P.


VAMarine!! such an honor to get a reply from you. So, you rank the M&P over the Sig P226, the CZ 75B SP-01, FNH FNX-9 and the Springfield XDm?

Thanks again for making a post here!!


----------



## VAMarine

BearArms2 said:


> VAMarine!! such an honor to get a reply from you. So, you rank the M&P over the Sig P226, the CZ 75B SP-01, FNH FNX-9 and the Springfield XDm?
> 
> Thanks again for making a post here!!


Well Sig has been kind of hit and miss lately. and the FNX...while FN makes a nice product, I think the M&P is a better option with some more versatility such as accessories, holsters, mags etc.

The others are not American made.

CZ- Cech.

XD/XDM - Croatia.


----------



## VAMarine

Also, FWIW, I do really like Sigs, but I think they've kind of lost focus with all the available "glamour" packages.

As for the 226 vs M&P....

The 226 will have a higher bore axis, the slide stop in such a place that if you shoot with a high, thumbs forward griup you're going to ride the slide stop and prevent it from locking open on empty. Unless you go with the DAK, you have two trigger pulls to master and not enough people shoot the DA trigger pull enough to really get good with it and thus their first DA shot is often somewhere other than where it's intended. It's heavier and more costly than the M&P. The M&P has the changeable bask-straps and while newer Sigs have the replaceable grip module, I like the feel/texture of the M&P a little better. 

If a DA/SA gun was a requirement, the Sig would be a good choice, but if not a requirement I tend to stick with striker fired or SAO guns.


----------



## BearArms2

Such great info VAMarine!! 
Thank you for your help and of course, your service!


----------



## cclaxton

S&W M&P, although who knows where they might be sourcing parts these days.

For Cz, parts are made in Czekoslovakia and assembled and finished here in the USA. Some parts are made in USA for guns sold here. European Cz owners complain they can't get the same guns over there that are available here...nor the variety of guns. 

Nowadays most companies take advantage of cost savings of having parts made overseas and then assembled here. 

I think a more relevant question might be which handgun companies are primarily American OWNED, because that is where the profits go and the tax revenues accrue. Maybe a different way to look at it. 

CC


----------



## VAMarine

cclaxton said:


> S&W M&P, although who knows where they might be sourcing parts these days.
> 
> For Cz, parts are made in Czekoslovakia and assembled and finished here in the USA. Some parts are made in USA for guns sold here. European Cz owners complain they can't get the same guns over there that are available here...nor the variety of guns.
> 
> Nowadays most companies take advantage of cost savings of having parts made overseas and then assembled here.
> 
> I think a more relevant question might be which handgun companies are primarily American OWNED, because that is where the profits go and the tax revenues accrue. Maybe a different way to look at it.
> 
> CC


Other than the custom shop guns, I have never seen a claim that the CZ guns are "made in the USA" every "standard" CZ I've sever seen has said "Made in Czech Republic".

Pending on what percentage of the guns are assembled in the US, they can label as "Made in USA", but again, I can't say that I've seen a CZ that has been labeled as made in USA. Sure they have a smith in AZ that puts them (the customs) together, but when the day is done it's still a Czech gun/company.


----------



## cclaxton

VAMarine said:


> Other than the custom shop guns, I have never seen a claim that the CZ guns are "made in the USA" every "standard" CZ I've sever seen has said "Made in Czech Republic".


I didn't mean to suggest they should be labelled or should be claimed to be "Made in the USA." I was just trying to state the facts about how they are assembled and some parts are made here.

I was trying to make another point, really, that nowadays, just about every product has some percentage of parts or assembly that was done outside the USA. And, I was suggesting that perhaps another way to measure "American Made" is by the ownership....not the only way.

Here is an interesting link:
Guns Made in the USA
A number of companies claim to be in the "American Made" category, including Kahr, Colt, etc. But truth is many guns and gun parts are made overseas and it is often hard to identify them. Smith&Wesson is no different....they don't disclose the percentage of parts made outside the US.

Here are some examples:
FN Herstal is Belguim owned company and a supplier to the US Military. They manufacture some firearms in S. Carolina, but their pistols are marked Fredericksburg, VA, leading you to believe they are Made in America. Depending on the gun, many parts are made overseas and imported to the US for final assembly, so the gun is not truly 100% Made in America. Some guns are made to spec for the military and those are all made here. So, do we make a decision to buy FN Herstal based on the "Made in America" impression or on all the factors associated with the company? I personally think that if a gun company assembles the guns here and employs more than a handful of Americans for "manufacturing", that is enough for me to call them "American made."

Here is an opposing example: Bersa does not manufacture or assemble any guns here in the US. They are imported fully-assembled and ready for distribution and sale. No one could claim they are American made in any way.

Glock has manufacturing in Austria and the USA, importing some parts, manufacturing others, and assembling many models here in the US. However, it is still Austrian-managed, but clearly has a close relationship with the US Military and Law Enforcement and manufactures here in the US. Do they deserve to be labelled, "Made in America?" Personally, I think they have enough of a presence and manufacturing to say they are.

Also, let's not forget that Smith&Wesson embraced many of the Clinton-era gun control initiatives which really upset the 2nd Amendment community. Does that count against them in the overall equation?

My main point here is that we should be looking at the whole picture when making purchasing decisions about anything, inlcluding firearms, and recognize there are unavoidable international enconomies at work here.

The US Gov't says that at least 50% of the parts in a product must be American made in order to be purchased by the US gov't. However, the FTC has the following statement: "According to the Federal Trade Commission, "Made in USA" means that "all or virtually all" the product was, indeed, made in America. The agency enforces the standard to ensure commercial compliance and confirm consumer confidence. For a "Made in USA" claim to be accurate, all significant parts, processing and labor that go into the product must be of U.S. origin. Products should not contain any - or only negligible - foreign content. "

So there is a pretty good chance that most of the parts in a S&W handgun are Made in the USA, but that doesn't mean that other companies, even if foreign headquartered, aren't just as patriotic a purchase decision as S&W.

CC


----------



## VAMarine

Without getting too deep into this argument...

The people responsible for the S&W's involvement with that fiasco were booted over a decade ago. Similar travesties were done by Ruger etc. That was then, this is now.

The Czech Republic WAS a Communist country, should we hold that against them?

As for the small parts issue. Without knowing for certain what (if any) parts are foreign made, it's kind of a moot point to even argue for it.

S&W = Made in USA
CZ = NOT made in USA (with few exceptions IE the custom guns are assembled and tuned and Dan Wesson firearm are made in NY but still ownded by CZ etc.)

Topic of thread: 
*Which Is The Best AMERICAN Made Semi-Auto 9mm Pistol?*
See the point?


----------



## hideit

sig 226 or
Beretta 92FS

the M&P is a copy of Glock and S&W sold out to the liberals so i would never own a S&W


----------



## VAMarine

hideit said:


> sig 226 or
> Beretta 92FS
> 
> the M&P is a copy of Glock and S&W sold out to the liberals so* i would never own a S&W*


Say what?



hideit said:


> well hell
> they already make a j frame with 3" barrell
> wish it was a 1 7/8" model





hideit said:


> Any thoughts from members on this new 22LR?
> 
> Thinking about ordering one.
> Why get a ruger 10/22 and spend more money to make it look like an AR when you can get it directly and from S&W


But you support *Ruger?*
Ruger LCP Range report


hideit said:


> just got back from the range and put 13 clips or 78 rounds thru it
> no failures to feed or eject- except the last round...
> my hand got really REALLY sore and i limp wristed it
> very satisfied


----------



## manta

I am not sure about where they are made. But the best 9mm pistols like cars are designed in Europe.


----------



## cclaxton

Perhaps a better question would be: What is the most patriotic American gun company that makes one of the best 9mm handguns?

In addition to S&W:
Kimber
Kahr
Colt
Keltec

I still think the S&W M&P is the best 9mm of the bunch and the company is sufficiently patriotic, and I don't think its a Glock copy....it may borrow some of the design, but it is clearly a different handgun. Second place would be Kahr....their 9mm's are incomparable for concealed carry. Then, Kimber, then Keltec for obvious reasons.

If in doubt, just buy one of each.
CC


----------



## recoilguy

My favorite American made 9mm is the Kahr CW9......Then the PM9 then a S&W M&P Pro. I also own a couple Ruger SR9's and I really like them too. 

CZ's are not made in America. They are great 9mm's but not American Made.

RCG


----------



## chessail77

S&W....American made....American Co.
Sig....newer ones in P and SP series are almost all now made in USA (NH) Stock privately held and not sure of Co. ownership
Ruger..American made...American Co...


----------



## ponzer04

Ruger sr9c


----------



## KenW.

Colt "All American"!:smt082


----------



## C4inEOD

I'm not to up on the manufacturing practices of the different companies. However, I worked as a go between for a company and the Dept. of Commerce and Dept. of State on importing, to include assigning Country of Origin. The law is pretty straight forward about it. All parts can be made offshore and assembled here in the US and still be labeled "made in America" if the guidelines are met. There is a 10 digit tariff number (USHTS) assigned to each part imported. If the final product has the required tariff shift, being the first 4 digits of the 10 digit number changed, the Country of Origin is the country the final assembly was made.


----------



## Shipwreck

Beretta 92 - they make them in the USA... Either a USA made 92FS, an M9 or an M9A1 (the M9A1 and M9 are only made in the USA)

Italian company, but are USA made... Some models like the 92 compact and 92A1 are ONLY made in Italy. The 92FS is made both in the uSA and Italy


----------



## dondavis3

Sig Sauer P226 & P229
Ruger
Beretta
S&W
FNP (X)

All good guns IMHO :smt1099

All have very high quality IMHO

Can you get a bad one ... sure .. but not very often.

Unlike VAMarine - I tend to stick with hammer fired guns in DA/SA triggers.

But that's just me - striker fired & SAO guns have been proven to be great guns.

That's why they make Fords & Chevy's :smt082

:watching:


----------



## hideit

Shipwreck said:


> Beretta 92 - they make them in the USA... Either a USA made 92FS, an M9 or an M9A1 (the M9A1 and M9 are only made in the USA)
> 
> Italian company, but are USA made... Some models like the 92 compact and 92A1 are ONLY made in Italy. The 92FS is made both in the uSA and Italy


yup - that was my vote - a great great gun - 
but too big for me


----------



## ronmail65

ponzer04 said:


> Ruger sr9c


I wondered if this gun would surface in the discussion. I've heard good things about these, but never shot one. I was comparing the sr9c to the Glock 26.


----------



## BearArms2

dondavis3 said:


> Sig Sauer P226 & P229
> Ruger
> Beretta
> S&W
> FNP (X)


a nice list don -- all of these are American made?
Thanks!


----------



## oak1971

Sig P226, really no contest. USA made-German owned.


 Beretta-Italians
 Kahr-owned by Moonies
 M&P USA-but owned by Saf T Hammer.
 XD-though they are imports from Croatia
 Ruger USA
 Kel Tech USA


----------



## dondavis3

BearArms2 said:


> a nice list don -- all of these are American made?
> Thanks!


Yep - I believe so

USA Manufacturers hiring USA people

Here are some of their locations

Sig Sauer P226 & P229 - Exeter, New Hampshire
Ruger - Prescott, AZ 
Beretta - Accokeek, MD
S&W - Springfield, Massachusetts
FNP (X) - Columbia, South Carolina


----------



## cclaxton

dondavis3 said:


> Yep - I believe so
> 
> USA Manufacturers hiring USA people
> 
> Here are some of their locations
> 
> Sig Sauer P226 & P229 - Exeter, New Hampshire
> Ruger - Prescott, AZ
> Beretta - Accokeek, MD
> S&W - Springfield, Massachusetts
> FNP (X) - Columbia, South Carolina


Don't forget Kahr, Keltec, Kimber and Colt.
CC


----------



## LeoM

I have carried a Smith & Wesson 5906 and a Beretta 92 on duty. Both were US made, dependable, accurate and easy to shoot well. I have upgraded to 40 s&w, and my holster now carries a model 96 Beretta. No problems at all. The 180 grain bullets are just as accurate and have better down range performance.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

My vote goes to the commercial Beretta M9. :smt1099


----------



## berettatoter

That question will probably never be answered. I suppose you could assemble a panel of "experts" to compile all the information and come up with some sort of list, but then that would eliminate the "human" factor. Some guys, including me, think that a particular gun is the best because of a number of personal things that make the gun the best for me. Does that mean that handgun is the best quality or the most accurate? Not necessarily. Lets just say that there are a number of great gun makers out there that are putting out some very servicable wares. I would say that Smith and Wesson, Ruger, Beretta, Para, are just a few that come to mind that are "factory" guns and not custom rigs. We really do live in a time when there are some quality guns being produced. (Yes, and a few junk ones too) JMHO.


----------



## jyo

Well, HK pistols are now made in the USA---what more do you need?


----------



## Lateck

ponzer04 said:


> Ruger sr9c


I agree 110% 
American & Arizona Made! :smt1099

And for me my BEST pistol....:anim_lol:

Lateck,


----------



## dondavis3

I got so many I love 

Sig P226










Sig P229










I love my S&W M&P Pro










Very good quality all.

:smt1099


----------



## mesz13

SR9c I also have the SR40c and SR1911. The 9 is just a fantastic gun. Shoots great, accurate, carries well, easy to maintain and not that expensive compared to a lot. I really believe Ruger is getting it right except the trigger on the LC9 and is one of the best buys on the market.


----------



## cashinin

I have to say I`m very very biased...I think the best 9mm is the S&W 952....I`ve been looking for one forever...


----------



## Bulldog

I think I am in love with VAMarine...lol

I like SAO over a hammer type weapon also.

My picks in this order

S&W M&P
Ruger (I like the older P89 better than the SR9 though)
Sig
Beretta

Of course I would also take a CZ over a Beretta but alas it is not American made.


----------



## stresy01

Rugers are assembled in the USA with American made parts... I love my SR9.


----------



## ubaldorobles

I believe berettas are the finest american made 9mm pistols. very affordable. I own a 92fs Inox (stainless model). they are made in ackokeek, maryland.:smt1099


----------



## MLB

It's hard to believe that the Browning HP hasn't come into this discussion. Must be the country of origin. Used to be Belgium / Portugal, where are the current ones made?


----------



## scooter

If ya dont mind a little rattle here n there:mrgreen: the ruger p89 my brother has has NEVER skipped a beat.
It goes boom EVERY time the trigger gets pulled and never had a FTE or FTF.
And the prices aint bad either.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

MLB said:


> It's hard to believe that the Browning HP hasn't come into this discussion. Must be the country of origin. Used to be Belgium / Portugal, where are the current ones made?


currently STILL produced in belguim and finished in portugul.... the closest they got to being produced in the states was during ww2 when a variant was made by inglis of canada


----------



## Soonerman

I would say Sig P226, I have shot one for a little over 2 years and bought it to replace an older S&W 9mm, I prefer it so much more than my old one. They are accurate, reliable, easy to strip and clean, durable... the P226 are also used by the military such as the Navy Seals so you know they have gone through quite a bit of testing.


----------



## DJ Niner

Glock!

My USA-made Glock, manufactured in July of 2008, purchased in February of '09:


----------



## wazmo

I think we're at the point where no one can absolutely identify exactly what an American gun company is anymore. Is it by where the company was originally started? Is it by percentage of parts? Where the final assembly takes place, irregardless of where the parts come from? Is it by where the physical corporate headquarters is located? Is it how the accounting is structured? Or, more likely, what the company's marketing department tells us it is?

There is something about being an American gun owner that brings out the patriotic nature in all of us gun owners. As a group, we seem to express our patriotism quite a bit more than many other groups (the automotive group is another one). Maybe it's the 2nd Amendment connection, or maybe it's our country's history of attaining and maintaining our sense of freedom, thanks to the gun. Like most of you, I consider myself to be extremely patriotic. Heck, I've been known to tear up at the Pledge of Allegiance at the local high school football game.

As American gun owners, we all want to feel proud of the quality of product of our, so-called, American gun companies. Unfortunately, you have to admit that a quick read of many firearms forums will reveal more than a few moanings about the level of product quality coming out of the big (traditionally) American brands. Not to say there isn't quite a bit of good product out there (I do own my share of Smith and Wesson and Remington products), but the quality just isn't the absolute reason to buy from them.

That leaves us with pushing the Buy American gun movement, not for the quality of it, but just to help the American gun company economy and as a result, by extension, to help the American economy.

While I applaud the motive behind it, the 'Buy American' movement thing just doesn't address the cause of any of the problems: the fact that the gun companies aren't providing the products the public wants. You can, by pushing the Buy American movement, guilt the public into purchasing American for a short while, but not forever.

This country was built on the entrepreneurial spirit and the fact that economic pressures of the marketplace promotes an evolution of better and better products. Somewhere along the line, the rest of the world's companies (not just the gun companies, but other industries as well) have learned those lessons and implemented them, while the American gun companies have gotten complacent about that. They've gotten to the point where shortcuts in the process have become more important than making the shopping public's interests come first.

The fact is, the American economic model is based on the fact that when you build a product that is better than its competition and offer it at a better price and distribute it with a more efficient process, and market it in such a way that makes it convenient to the buying public, the dollars will flow. That's economics 101, folks; capitalism at its finest.

To me, that means choosing your guns from companies that build them the best...no matter the country of origin. If that sounds unpatriotic to you, it shouldn't. It is the American way of doing things. Too many (traditionally) American gun companies have ridden the marketing bandwaggon of appealing to our patriotism to buy from them. Appealing to my sacred patriotism as a way to get me to shop their products is dirty, in my oppinion.

Time to drop that mindset, folks. Time to help America stay great by forcing the gun companies to create great products we actually want, rather than products we're being patriotically guilted into buying.


----------



## lp04

I cant say that this is the best, But it is probably the most patriotic.
FMK Bill of Rights 9mm
FMK Firearms Model 9C1 Gen II 9x19mm "Bill of Rights" Semi-Automatic Pistol


----------



## MLB

Welcome to the forum Wasmo.

While I understand your point about the best product for the lowest price, I think that part of that "lowest price" part needs a closer review. I won't buy American made junk, but I'll pay a bit more for a quality American made product. The labor costs are a significant part of most products, and I'm not in favor of reducing the American worker to the lowest common denominator of international (and often 3rd world) standards. Buy from your neighbors, they buy your work too...


----------



## wazmo

You're correct, MLB. I should revise that part of my post. I should have said that we should choose to buy the product for a fair price, based on its quality. I have no problem paying more, sometimes a lot more, if the gun is worth it, in my opinion. Perceived value = fair price charged.

A lot of folks get down on H&K products for being so pricey. Not me...I think the extra coinage for H&K is worth it. Keeping in mind that there are a lot of great guns out there that will do the same job as the H&K, for roughly half the price. Compare the M&P 9c with H&K P2000 sk. While I'm currently in the market for that size handgun and I keep going back and forth between the M&P and H&K. Knowing me, I'll probably still go with the H&K, for no other reason than the elitist thing of being able to say I have another H&K (I already have a USP Elite). Both great guns, but I still think the H&K is worth the extra price.


----------



## berettabone

Beretta...............


----------



## cashinin

Hands down HK USP.....There`s none better...Pull the trigger they go bang all the time...Save you pennys quit wasting time and money and buy a HK...once you do you won`t go back :>)


----------



## reeves32

Boberg Arms
American designed, owned, and made.


----------



## Brevard13

cashinin said:


> Hands down HK USP.....There`s none better...Pull the trigger they go bang all the time...Save you pennys quit wasting time and money and buy a HK...once you do you won`t go back :>)


That's funny you say that. My friend had a full sized USP and a USP compact. He said the exact identical thing you said. He sold both of them because he liked the way the Walther PPS shot over those. I bought the compact. Shot it a few times. Traded it off for a custom Glock, sold it to my cousin and bought my a M&P .40c. I was definitely more happy with the M&P over the H&K. H&K while not being a bad shooting gun but I will never own another one.

My friend just picked up another USP compact off a guy who sold it to buy himself another Sig. He shot a few mags through it and had it sold the next day. And I quote, "I don't know why I was ever in love with those guns so much. They just don't shoot like my others".

I have another friend who just bought one of the newer modeled H&K (can't remember specifically which one) and while he likes it says it doesn't shoot as good as his Beretta, however, he does like it. I just think they are over-priced for what they are. Glocks, M&Ps, XDs, Rugers. All great guns. Just as reliable and cheaper.


----------



## tonyjh

I love my Kahr P9!


----------

